# New aspiring authors!



## Sensei2006 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello!  My fiance and I are looking for a place to post a story we've been working on, and we think well like it here!

Keep an eye out for us in the fiction section


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 29, 2008)

Konichiwa, Sensei... ah, I couldn't help it. Welcome to both of you


----------



## Nickie (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We'll be sure to keep a lookout for your story.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums the pair of you. Hope the pair of you have fun.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 29, 2008)

If you and your fiance are looking to publish the story later I recommend the Writer's Workshop forum to post in.

And please remember to critique other people's work as well.

Welcome to WF,

~Foxee


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome, both of you!  Glad to have you.


----------



## Yanlins (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh where is my...? Ah never mind, I guess this scissors would do for the dissection of your works. *Grins evilly* Welcome..


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 1, 2008)

Your works sounds like something I would love to read. Promise to check it out. Welcome to WF.


----------



## wacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Wacker


----------



## Shinn (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------

